# Collets, 5C Round - $70 (Roseville, Ca.)



## MrWhoopee (Aug 2, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/collets-5c-round/6654197487.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 27, 2018)

Post has been deleted, probably sold...


----------

